# Der Vorher/Nachher-trööt



## lüdenscheider71 (16. Mai 2010)

hallo,

als ich mir gerade den rest meiner am 17.03. gefangenen seeforelle zubereitet habe,kam mir der gedanke diesen trööt zu verfassen...
also bilder posten vom frisch gefangenen fisch und vom selben auf dem teller...
da mir die idee spontan kam,hab ich jetzt auch keine petersilie noch auf den tellerrand gelegt,oder ähnliches....
ich hoffe,so einen trööt gibts noch nicht....

gruß

1.frisch gefangen (81cm,11pfd)
2.filet einfach gewürzt,paniert,mit salzkartoffeln (war lecker)


----------



## FisherMan66 (17. Mai 2010)

*AW: Der Vorher/Nachher-trööt*

Schöne Idee mit dem Thema, aber wie kann man die arme Kreatur nur auf so einen fürchterlich blauen Teller legen? #c #d 

Nix für ungut #6
Toller Fang übrigens.

Bei mir gab es gestern lecker Meerforelle, natur, gebraten in Olivenöl. Dazu Zitronenbutter; als Beilagen Broccoli mit gerösteten Mandelblättchen und "neuen" Kartoffeln.
Leider nix übrig geblieben - daher auch kein Bild mehr möglich. Beim nächsten Mal.


----------

